# ADA Solar Mini vs Chihiros Aquasky



## ir0nma1den (Aug 7, 2017)

So I'm in the process of getting back into the hobby with an ADA Mini M. 

I'm torn between either the old ADA Solar Mini M or a Chihiros Aquasky clone. If it was purely based on function, then I would hands down chose the Chihiros unit, but the aesthetics of the whole setup is equally as important to me. Another big factor is the color rendition. I am concerned that the Chihiros unit will not be warm enough.

27W PC vs 18w LED. $150 and hard to find vs $65 shipped. Beautiful curves and classic ADA design vs modern acrylic. 

Which unit do you think makes the entire tank more visually appealing and has better color rendition? 
*
ADA Solar Mini M*



























































*Chihiros Aquasky*


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

To be honest I don't know.....lol. I will just say that it depends on the setting, if you were doing this at a desk or something, I would go with the ADA. But if your in an environment that will not mind taking off the light for trimming or messing around more and not having an all in one package then go with the chihiros. I think that the ADA probrably had better color and maybe more growing power but the chihiros is modern sleek and cheap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeperOfASilentWorld (Mar 18, 2017)

How about a Twinstar 360 ? It looks even better then the ADA Aquasky. Very high PAR like the Chihiros or the ADA Aquasky but with RGB LED's resulting in fantastic coloration.

I vote for the Chihiros one because you would probably have higher PAR with it. The tank would definitely look more bright, clean and appealing.

If you have no budget, ADA Aquasky Moon would be the most appealing.


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

I have the aqua sky and the twin star. Aqua sky is a crisp white/ blue. The twin star is more "colorful" yet crispy white. For lack of a better description. Which one is better? Well, they are both great honestly. Twin star doesn't have a switch. That's about the only difference haha. Of course besides the obvious rgb the aqua sky does not have 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMensch (Jul 2, 2017)

I've never seen the Chihiros in person so I can't speak to the color rendition, but as someone else commented above the Twinstar isn't a bad product for the price and it isn't an exact clone of the Aquasky (I'm not a fan of clones).

If it were me however, I would go straight ADA and get a Solar Mini M or the Aquasky Moon 361. I'm the same way with cars, when I upgrade a part I like to keep it as stock as possible and not use aftermarket even though they might be just as good.


----------

